# [SOLVED] Cannot boot past Initialising USB Controllers....Done



## xionic (Aug 22, 2012)

My computer is getting stuck at this screen at boot: 








For more information, my computer is this one (Predator G5900-Ci5kH | Product Model) and is running Windows 8 RP. It was working fine until now.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cannot boot past Initialising USB Controllers....Done*

Windows 8 is an unfinished OS so that has to be a suspect. 
Being a prebuiltPC, they commonly use lower quality components to increase profit, also opens up several possibilities.
Do you know the brand & model numbers of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU?


----------



## xionic (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Cannot boot past Initialising USB Controllers....Done*



Tyree said:


> Windows 8 is an unfinished OS so that has to be a suspect.
> Being a prebuiltPC, they commonly use lower quality components to increase profit, also opens up several possibilities.
> Do you know the brand & model numbers of the Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU?


It's fine, I managed to get it to work  Reset the bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Cannot boot past Initialising USB Controllers....Done*

Glad it's resolved and good luck.


----------

